# Marine generator question



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I have often wondered about marine generators and if they could be altered for everyday use. 
Anyone have any knowledge about them?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

In the Onan world, the white marine generators are often converted for use on land. You have to convert the heat exchanger to a radiator system. You can read more here: 

https://www.smokstak.com/forum/threads/my-onan-15-0-mdjf-conversion.84303/
https://www.smokstak.com/forum/threads/onan-27-5-mdkaf-128-conversion.152762/
https://www.smokstak.com/forum/threads/onan-marine-radiator-conversion.89873/
https://www.smokstak.com/forum/thre...-conversion-your-thoughts-appreciated.167262/


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

ToolLover said:


> I have often wondered about marine generators and if they could be altered for everyday use.
> Anyone have any knowledge about them?


I've Converted many of them, both ways. Some require exhaust manifold change. Finding a pusher fan w/o buying new is the biggest issue most of the time. Just remove the heat ex-changer an keel cooler piping or raw water pump if so equipped. If the engine jacket water pump is gear driven as well as the engine mounted DC charging alt it's simple to just add the radiator & piping. The engine mounted thermostat may require a change depending basic set up.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I do not have a need to convert a marine unit. 
I have just been curious about conversion.
These units seem to be compact and would be very useful once converted.
Thanks for the info.
This forum has a lot of knowledge hiding in the members heads.


----------



## 36768 (Feb 20, 2020)

a rv unit would be a easier one to use than a boat.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

In the mid 1980's a used car dealer gave me a Onan RV unit.
I did not think much of it as it was of low KW output.
I was busy at that time and it was just something to piddle with.
I cannot remember what I did with it.


----------



## 36768 (Feb 20, 2020)

i was thinking more of the larger ones for a tour bus type rv marine wise my 48 ft boat only has a 10k cat genie to power us when off shore .


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

ToolLover said:


> In the mid 1980's a used car dealer gave me a Onan RV unit.
> I did not think much of it as it was of low KW output.
> I was busy at that time and it was just something to piddle with.
> I cannot remember what I did with it.


 I have an Onan 2800W RV unit that runs our cottage and outbuildings on Vinalhaven island. Does quite well in that role, but I don't need 240V there...


----------

